# Question on Hilti hammer drills



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

wow no one huh


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I just bought a Hilti TE-60 and opted out of the ATC function because the Hilti rep told me that it makes little difference on that particular model unless you are using it for hours at a time. He did say, however, that if I were to instead buy a TE-70 or above that he would highly recommend the ATC. He said that otherwise the drill will produce significantly more vibration and can be very hard on the operator. If I were you, I would throw in the extra $$$ and by the TE-70 with the ATC package.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What's ATC? Some sort of anti-vibration feature? If that's the case, I notice a difference (and appreciate it) when I go from using one of my old Macho drills (no anti-vibration anything) to one of my Milwaukee's with anti-vibration features. Sorta like going from driving a truck to driving a Cadillac, in comparison.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What's ATC? Some sort of anti-vibration feature? If that's the case, I notice a difference (and appreciate it) when I go from using one of my old Macho drills (no anti-vibration anything) to one of my Milwaukee's with anti-vibration features. Sorta like going from driving a truck to driving a Cadillac, in comparison.


I had to look it up cause I was curious too. It's a pretty nice feature, it stops the drill from catching and throwing you around :thumbup:

I got hurt once when drilling on a ladder and the bit caught and the rotary hammer went spinning and took my arms with it. 

There's a short description and then click on Animation:

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/modules...BV_EngineID=ccccadehligeelmcefeceeedfkldfgk.0


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> I had to look it up cause I was curious too. It's a pretty nice feature, it stops the drill from catching and throwing you around :thumbup:
> 
> I got hurt once when drilling on a ladder and the bit caught and the rotary hammer went spinning and took my arms with it.
> 
> ...


Ohhh... Yeah, all my hammer drills have a clutch that will slip... even my old Macho drills. Using 4-cutter bits virtually eliminates catching like that. The 2-cutter bits are VERY prone to getting caught. The 4-cutter bits, for just a few dollars more, are a dream.

From the HILTI description, I'd assume ATC means Automatic Torque Control. They do it via an electric clutch rather than a slipper clutch. Same difference.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

The clutch works good to stop the drilling from continually spinning. But it's that first 90-120 degrees of spinning that gets by the clutch that really hurts you if you're not careful. 

I wonder how well the ATC works on the Hilti drills?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

weve got a te-56 (i think) and its got it. its pretty nice when it does catch. do you guys remember the old metal case hiltis that would take your leg off?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'be got the TE905, 75 and 56. All great tools and very easy on my body.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm left handed.

And the one time I didn't take this into consideration I was on a 10 foot ladder trying to bang this hole out "real quick", and the hammer seized up and grazed my head.

My vision blurred and my hard hat had flown off my head.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> weve got a te-56 (i think) and its got it. its pretty nice when it does catch. do you guys remember the old metal case hiltis that would take your leg off?


Um. Nope...

But I do have an old heavy duty Black and Decker, back when they made good tools, that my dad bought back in 1971. That thing hasn't had anything done to it other than replacing the cord in its nearly 40 years of service. Its broken bones on 4 different people and injured about half a dozen more.

No one but me or my old man have touched it in 20 years. Guys who borrowed it just wouldn't heed our warnings or respect the strength of the thing. 

That thing will probably outlive me.


----------

